# Seeking playtest / Will return the favor



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Oct 16, 2012)

I will read and help test anyone's game if they return the favor.

I want feedback on my game mechanics - igria - and I will read, makes  notes and test the game of anyone else, if they are willing to do that  for igria.

 This system is an interesting and simple game mechanic replacement for dice rolls in a role-playing game by employing card games.


  These modifications may be added to other card games, but do not otherwise alter the rules anymore than is required. Igria allows players to “petition” the game master for and get a type of card, or trade cards among themselves, depending on the power of a player character. Experience points come from the cards actually played and it is possible to wager petitions, cards, XP, HP, game styles, game locations and so on. 

Here is the link.


----------

